# Bits of Europe shot on a phone camera



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Hrnčíře - Prague, CZ - 2019
































































Prague 3, 4, 7


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague 3, 5, 7 and Třeboradice - 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague - Jižní Město - 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague 3








































Prague 4











Prague 10































Prague 5






























Prague 8


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from Prague


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting, very nice photos from Prague


Thank you very much for the kind words


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Praha Kbely, Vinohrady and Holešovice - August 2018


















































































































South west Prague










































Prague 10 and 4 - Vršovice and Nusle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Refreshing to see the grungy side of Prague!


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague 6, 5, 7, 3 - August 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague - Jižní Město, Kunratice, Krč , Dejvice - August 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague 8, 3, 14, 10 - June / July 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague 3, 10, 9 - June 2018


----------



## Bu1ld (Aug 21, 2020)

Prague is indeed such a beautiful city!


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Praha - Vinohrady, Strašnice, Hostivař , Dolní Měcholupy - June 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Manchester, Hebden Bridge, Clitheroe - June 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Budapest - June 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague 5, 4, 10, 8, 6 - March/April/May 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague 3, 12 - February 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Bratislava - January 2018


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague - Autumn / winter 2017


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Orlík, CZ - Autumn 2017


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

East Berlin - summer 2017


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague - Autumn 2017


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Prague, Mnichovice and Máchovo lake, CZ - summer 2018


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Karlsruhe - city, suburbs, rural - 2020


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Karlsruhe, 2020


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Karlsruhe, 2020


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, nice new photos


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)

Karlsruhe 2021


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again nice photo updates


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## anonguy (May 25, 2015)




----------

